# J Wrap



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Has anyone replaced the bottom J Wrap metal? It does not appear to be too difficult. Is an Outback dealer the only place to obtain the J Wrap. I was told by the dealer that it only comes in 14 foot sections.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

The dealer replaced one of mine because it had been put on poorly... you could see the staples, the plastic trim didn't cover them. I believe they had to get the J-wrap from Keystone.

Walter


----------

